# ***OFFICIAL*** FFL Rankings for 2015 (Season 9)



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*1.Andrus (0)
2. John8204 (0)
3. Hellboy (0)
4. Killz (0)
5. UFC_OWNS (0)
6. AlanS (0)
7. ClydebankBlitz (0)
8. Cupcake (0)
9. Toxic (0)
10. StunGun (0)
11. AlphaDawg (0)
12. e-thug (0)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (0)
14. Rauno (0)
15. boatoar (0)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 182*

*1.Hellboy (+30)
2. StunGun (+8)
3. boatoar (+2)
4. Killz (0)
5. UFC_OWNS (0)
6. AlanS (0)
7. ClydebankBlitz (0)
8. Cupcake (0)
9. Toxic (0)
10. Andrus (0)
11. AlphaDawg (0)
12. e-thug (0)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (0)
14. Rauno (0)
15. John8204 (0)*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/206481-event-1-ufc-182-a.html#post3267809


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 132*

*1.Hellboy (+30)
2. Toxic (+25)
3. AlphaDawg (+11)
4. StunGun (+8)
5. boatoar (+2)
6. AlanS (0)
7. ClydebankBlitz (0)
8. Cupcake (0)
9. UFC_OWNS (0)
10. Andrus (0)
11. Killz (0)
12. e-thug (0)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (0)
14. Rauno (0)
15. John8204 (0)*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...06489-event-2-bellator-132-a.html#post3267833


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 59*

*1.Hellboy (+30)
2. StunGun (+26)
3. Toxic (+25)
4. boatoar (+24)
5. Killz (+19)
6. AlphaDawg (+11)
7. ClydebankBlitz (0)
8. Cupcake (0)
9. UFC_OWNS (0)
10. Andrus (0)
11. AlanS (0)
12. e-thug (0)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (0)
14. Rauno (0)
15. John8204 (0)*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...event-3-ufc-fight-night-59-a.html#post3267865


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Fox 14*

*1.Killz (+40)
2. Hellboy (+36)
3. StunGun (+26)
4. Toxic (+25)
5. boatoar (+24)
6. Andrus (+18)
7. AlphaDawg (+11)
8. e-thug (+5)
9. UFC_OWNS (0)
10. Cupcake (0)
11. AlanS (0)
12. ClydebankBlitz (0)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (0)
14. Rauno (0)
15. John8204 (0)*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f.../206521-event-4-ufc-fox-14-a.html#post3267969


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 183*

*1.Killz (+40)
2. Andrus (+38)
3. Hellboy (+36)
4. boatoar (+32)
5. StunGun (+28)
6. Toxic (+25)
7. e-thug (+21)
8. John8204 (+13)
9. Cupcake (+11)
10. AlphaDawg (+11)
11. AlanS (0)
12. ClydebankBlitz (0)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (0)
14. UFC_OWNS (0)
15. Rauno (0)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/206889-event-5-ufc-183-a.html#post3272225


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 60*

*1.StunGun (+60)
2. Killz (+40)
3. Andrus (+38)
4. Hellboy (+36)
5. boatoar (+32)
6. e-thug (+29)
7. Toxic (+25)
8. John8204 (+13)
9. Cupcake (+11)
10. AlphaDawg (+11)
11. AlanS (0)
12. ClydebankBlitz (0)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (0)
14. UFC_OWNS (0)
15. Rauno (0)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...event-6-ufc-fight-night-60-a.html#post3272249


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 61*

*1.StunGun (+60)
2. Killz (+40)
3. Andrus (+38)
4. Hellboy (+36)
5. boatoar (+32)
6. e-thug (+29)
7. Toxic (+25)
8. John8204 (+13)
9. AlphaDawg (+13)
10. Cupcake (+11)
11. AlanS (0)
12. ClydebankBlitz (0)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (0)
14. UFC_OWNS (0)
15. Rauno (0)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...event-7-ufc-fight-night-61-a.html#post3277049


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 134*

*1.StunGun (+60)
2. Killz (+40)
3. Andrus (+38)
4. Hellboy (+36)
5. e-thug (+35)
6. boatoar (+32)
7. Toxic (+25)
8. Cupcake (+22)
9. ClydebankBlitz (+19)
10. John8204 (+13)
11. AlphaDawg (+13)
12. AlanS (0)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (0)
14. UFC_OWNS (0)
15. Rauno (0)
*​


Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...07473-event-8-bellator-134-a.html#post3277081


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 184*

*1.StunGun (+60)
2. ClydebankBlitz (+48)
3. Killz (+40)
4. Andrus (+38)
5. Hellboy (+36)
6. e-thug (+35)
7. boatoar (+32)
8. Toxic (+25)
9. Cupcake (+22)
10. Hammerlock2.0 (+17)
11. John8204 (+13)
12. AlphaDawg (+13)
13. AlanS (0)
14. UFC_OWNS (0)
15. Rauno (0)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/207481-event-9-ufc-184-a.html#post3277097


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 185*

*1.StunGun (+60)
2. ClydebankBlitz (+48)
3. Andrus (+48)
4. Killz (+40)
5. Hellboy (+36)
6. e-thug (+35)
7. boatoar (+32)
8. AlphaDawg (+31)
9. Cupcake (+30)
10. John8204 (+27)
11. Toxic (+25)
12. Hammerlock2.0 (+17)
13. Rauno (+11)
14. UFC_OWNS (+8)
15. AlanS (0)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...l/207489-event-10-ufc-185-not-scored-yet.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 135*

*1.StunGun (+60)
2. ClydebankBlitz (+48)
3. Andrus (+48)
4. Killz (+40)
5. Hellboy (+36)
6. Toxic (+36)
7. e-thug (+35)
8. boatoar (+32)
9. AlphaDawg (+31)
10. Cupcake (+30)
11. John8204 (+27)
12. Hammerlock2.0 (+17)
13. Rauno (+11)
14. UFC_OWNS (+8)
15. AlanS (0)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...7497-event-11-bellator-135-a.html#post3277289


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 63*

*1.StunGun (+60)
2. ClydebankBlitz (+48)
3. Andrus (+48)
4. e-thug (+41)
5. Killz (+40)
6. Hellboy (+36)
7. Toxic (+36)
8. boatoar (+32)
9. Rauno (+32)
10. AlphaDawg (+31)
11. Cupcake (+30)
12. John8204 (+27)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+19)
14. UFC_OWNS (+8)
15. AlanS (0)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...vent-12-ufc-fight-night-63-a.html#post3277305


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 136*

*1.StunGun (+60)
2. ClydebankBlitz (+48)
3. Andrus (+48)
4. Toxic (+45)
5. e-thug (+41)
6. Killz (+40)
7. Hellboy (+36)
8. boatoar (+32)
9. Rauno (+32)
10. AlphaDawg (+31)
11. Cupcake (+30)
12. John8204 (+27)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+19)
14. UFC_OWNS (+8)
15. AlanS (+2)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...7521-event-13-bellator-136-a.html#post3277337


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Fox 15*

*1.e-thug (+74)
2. StunGun (+60)
3. Hellboy (+55)
4. ClydebankBlitz (+48)
5. Andrus (+48)
6. Toxic (+45)
7. Killz (+40)
8. boatoar (+32)
9. Rauno (+32)
10. AlphaDawg (+31)
11. Cupcake (+30)
12. John8204 (+27)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+19)
14. UFC_OWNS (+8)
15. AlanS (+7)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...209089-event-14-ufc-fox-15-a.html#post3293513


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 186*

*1.e-thug (+74)
2. StunGun (+71)
3. Hellboy (+55)
4. John8204 (+55)
5. ClydebankBlitz (+48)
6. Andrus (+48)
7. Toxic (+45)
8. Killz (+40)
9. boatoar (+32)
10. Rauno (+32)
11. AlphaDawg (+31)
12. Cupcake (+30)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+19)
14. UFC_OWNS (+8)
15. AlanS (+7)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...fl/209105-event-15-ufc-186-a.html#post3293561


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 65*

*1.e-thug (+74)
2. StunGun (+71)
3. Hellboy (+55)
4. John8204 (+55)
5. ClydebankBlitz (+48)
6. Andrus (+48)
7. Toxic (+45)
8. Killz (+40)
9. boatoar (+32)
10. Rauno (+32)
11. AlphaDawg (+31)
12. Cupcake (+30)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+19)
14. UFC_OWNS (+13)
15. AlanS (+7)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...vent-16-ufc-fight-night-65-a.html#post3293585


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 137*

*1.John8204 (+84)
2. e-thug (+74)
3. StunGun (+71)
4. Hellboy (+55)
5. ClydebankBlitz (+48)
6. Andrus (+48)
7. Toxic (+45)
8. Killz (+40)
9. boatoar (+32)
10. Rauno (+32)
11. AlphaDawg (+31)
12. Cupcake (+30)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+19)
14. UFC_OWNS (+13)
15. AlanS (+7)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...9121-event-17-bellator-137-a.html#post3293601


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 66*

*1. StunGun (+87)
2. John8204 (+84)
3. e-thug (+74)
4. Andrus (+58)
5. Hellboy (+55)
6. ClydebankBlitz (+48)
7. Toxic (+45)
8. Killz (+40)
9. Rauno (+37)
10. boatoar (+32)
11. AlphaDawg (+31)
12. Cupcake (+30)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+30)
14. UFC_OWNS (+13)
15. AlanS (+7)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/209129-event-18-ufc-fight-night-66-a.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 187*

*1.StunGun (+103)
2. John8204 (+84)
3. Hellboy (+81)
4. e-thug (+74)
5. Andrus (+68)
6. Rauno (+63)
7. ClydebankBlitz (+56)
8. Killz (+51)
9. Toxic (+45)
10. UFC_OWNS (+39)
11. boatoar (+34)
12. AlphaDawg (+31)
13. Cupcake (+30)
14. Hammerlock2.0 (+30)
15. AlanS (+7)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/209137-event-19-ufc-187-a.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 67*

*1.StunGun (+103)
2. John8204 (+84)
3. Hellboy (+81)
4. e-thug (+74)
5. Andrus (+73)
6. Rauno (+63)
7. ClydebankBlitz (+56)
8. boatoar (+55)
9. Killz (+51)
10. Toxic (+45)
11. UFC_OWNS (+39)
12. AlphaDawg (+31)
13. Cupcake (+30)
14. Hammerlock2.0 (+30)
15. AlanS (+7)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...vent-20-ufc-fight-night-67-a.html#post3293777


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 188*

*1.StunGun (+119)
2. John8204 (+109)
3. ClydebankBlitz (+82)
4. Hellboy (+81)
5. e-thug (+74)
6. Andrus (+73)
7. Rauno (+63)
8. Killz (+51)
9. Toxic (+45)
10. UFC_OWNS (+39)
11. boatoar (+34)
12. AlphaDawg (+31)
13. Cupcake (+30)
14. Hammerlock2.0 (+30)
15. AlanS (+15)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...fl/209153-event-21-ufc-188-a.html#post3293801


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 138*

*1.StunGun (+119)
2. John8204 (+109)
3. ClydebankBlitz (+82)
4. Hellboy (+81)
5. e-thug (+74)
6. Andrus (+73)
7. Toxic (+70)
8. Rauno (+63)
9. Killz (+51)
10. AlphaDawg (+47)
11. UFC_OWNS (+39)
12. boatoar (+34)
13. Cupcake (+30)
14. Hammerlock2.0 (+30)
15. AlanS (+15)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...9161-event-22-bellator-138-a.html#post3293833


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 69*

*1.StunGun (+119)
2. John8204 (+109)
3. ClydebankBlitz (+82)
4. Hellboy (+81)
5. e-thug (+74)
6. Andrus (+73)
7. Toxic (+70)
8. Rauno (+63)
9. Cupcake (+60)
10. Killz (+51)
11. AlphaDawg (+47)
12. UFC_OWNS (+39)
13. boatoar (+34)
14. Hammerlock2.0 (+30)
15. AlanS (+15)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...vent-23-ufc-fight-night-69-a.html#post3293857


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 139*

*1.StunGun (+119)
2. John8204 (+109)
3. ClydebankBlitz (+82)
4. Hellboy (+81)
5. e-thug (+74)
6. Andrus (+73)
7. Toxic (+70)
8. Rauno (+63)
9. Cupcake (+60)
10. Killz (+51)
11. AlphaDawg (+47)
12. UFC_OWNS (+39)
13. boatoar (+34)
14. Hammerlock2.0 (+30)
15. AlanS (+17)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...9177-event-24-bellator-139-a.html#post3293881


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 70*

*1.StunGun (+119)
2. John8204 (+109)
3. ClydebankBlitz (+82)
4. Hellboy (+81)
5. e-thug (+74)
6. Andrus (+73)
7. Toxic (+70)
8. Rauno (+63)
9. Cupcake (+60)
10. Killz (+51)
11. AlphaDawg (+47)
12. UFC_OWNS (+39)
13. boatoar (+34)
14. Hammerlock2.0 (+30)
15. AlanS (+22)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...vent-25-ufc-fight-night-70-a.html#post3293905


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 189*

*1.StunGun (+119)
2. John8204 (+109)
3. Killz (+90)
4. ClydebankBlitz (+82)
5. Hellboy (+81)
6. e-thug (+74)
7. Rauno (+74)
8. Andrus (+73)
9. Toxic (+70)
10. Cupcake (+60)
11. UFC_OWNS (+60)
12. AlphaDawg (+47)
13. boatoar (+34)
14. Hammerlock2.0 (+30)
15. AlanS (+22)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...fl/209690-event-26-ufc-189-a.html#post3300706


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 71*

*1.StunGun (+119)
2. John8204 (+109)
3. Killz (+90)
4. ClydebankBlitz (+82)
5. Hellboy (+81)
6. e-thug (+74)
7. Rauno (+74)
8. Andrus (+73)
9. Toxic (+70)
10. Cupcake (+60)
11. UFC_OWNS (+60)
12. AlphaDawg (+47)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+38)
14. boatoar (+34)
15. AlanS (+22)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/210658-event-27-ufc-fight-night-71-a.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after TUF 21 Finale*

*1.StunGun (+119)
2. John8204 (+109)
3. Killz (+90)
4. ClydebankBlitz (+82)
5. Hellboy (+81)
6. e-thug (+74)
7. Rauno (+74)
8. Andrus (+73)
9. Toxic (+70)
10. Cupcake (+60)
11. UFC_OWNS (+60)
12. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
13. AlphaDawg (+47)
14. boatoar (+34)
15. AlanS (+22)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...11721-event-28-tuf-21-finale.html#post3327993


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 140*

*1.StunGun (+119)
2. John8204 (+109)
3. ClydebankBlitz (+93)
4. Killz (+90)
5. Hellboy (+81)
6. e-thug (+74)
7. Rauno (+74)
8. Andrus (+73)
9. Toxic (+70)
10. Cupcake (+60)
11. UFC_OWNS (+60)
12. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
13. AlphaDawg (+47)
14. boatoar (+34)
15. AlanS (+22)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...1737-event-29-bellator-140-a.html#post3328025


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 72*

*1.StunGun (+121)
2. John8204 (+109)
3. ClydebankBlitz (+93)
4. Killz (+90)
5. Hellboy (+81)
6. e-thug (+74)
7. Rauno (+74)
8. Andrus (+73)
9. Toxic (+70)
10. Cupcake (+60)
11. UFC_OWNS (+60)
12. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
13. AlphaDawg (+47)
14. boatoar (+34)
15. AlanS (+22)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...1737-event-29-bellator-140-a.html#post3328025


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Fox 16*

*1.StunGun (+121)
2. John8204 (+109)
3. Andrus (+100)
4. ClydebankBlitz (+93)
5. Killz (+90)
6. Hellboy (+81)
7. e-thug (+74)
8. Rauno (+74)
9. Cupcake (+72)
10. Toxic (+70)
11. AlphaDawg (+66)
12. UFC_OWNS (+60)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
14. boatoar (+34)
15. AlanS (+22)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...211769-event-31-ufc-fox-16-a.html#post3330713


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 190*

*1. ClydebankBlitz (+127)
2. StunGun (+121)
3. John8204 (+109)
4. Andrus (+100)
5. Killz (+90)
6. Hellboy (+81)
7. e-thug (+74)
8. Rauno (+74)
9. Cupcake (+72)
10. Toxic (+70)
11. AlphaDawg (+66)
12. UFC_OWNS (+60)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
14. boatoar (+34)
15. AlanS (+22)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/211993-event-32-ufc-190-a.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFN 73*

*1. ClydebankBlitz (+127)
2. StunGun (+121)
3. John8204 (+109)
4. Andrus (+102)
5. Killz (+90)
6. Hellboy (+81)
7. e-thug (+74)
8. Rauno (+74)
9. Cupcake (+72)
10. Toxic (+70)
11. AlphaDawg (+66)
12. UFC_OWNS (+60)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
14. boatoar (+52)
15. AlanS (+22)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/221298-event-33-ufn-73-a.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFN 74*

*(TIE) 1/2. ClydebankBlitz (+127)
(TIE) 1/2. StunGun (+127)
3. John8204 (+109)
4. Andrus (+102)
5. e-thug (+95)
6. Killz (+90)
7. Hellboy (+81)
8. Rauno (+74)
9. Cupcake (+72)
10. Toxic (+70)
11. AlphaDawg (+66)
12. UFC_OWNS (+60)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
14. boatoar (+52)
15. AlanS (+22)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/221306-event-34-ufn-74-a.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 141*

*(TIE) 1/2. ClydebankBlitz (+127)
(TIE) 1/2. StunGun (+127)
3. John8204 (+109)
4. Andrus (+102)
5. e-thug (+95)
6. Killz (+90)
7. Cupcake (+88)
8. Hellboy (+81)
9. Rauno (+74)
10. Toxic (+70)
11. AlphaDawg (+66)
12. UFC_OWNS (+60)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
14. boatoar (+52)
15. AlanS (+22)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/221314-event-35-bellator-141-a.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 191*

* 1. ClydebankBlitz (+138)
2. John8204 (+134)
3. StunGun (+133)
4. Andrus (+102)
5. e-thug (+95)
6. Killz (+90)
7. Cupcake (+88)
8. Rauno (+82)
9. Hellboy (+81)
10. Toxic (+70)
11. AlphaDawg (+66)
12. UFC_OWNS (+60)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
14. boatoar (+52)
15. AlanS (+22)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/221322-event-36-ufc-191-a.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 142*

* 1. ClydebankBlitz (+167)
2. John8204 (+134)
3. StunGun (+133)
4. Andrus (+102)
5. Cupcake (+99)
6. e-thug (+95)
7. Killz (+90)
8. Rauno (+82)
9. Hellboy (+81)
10. Toxic (+70)
11. AlphaDawg (+66)
12. UFC_OWNS (+60)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
14. boatoar (+52)
15. AlanS (+40)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/221330-event-37-bellator-142-a.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 143*

* 1. ClydebankBlitz (+167)
2. John8204 (+134)
3. StunGun (+133)
4. Andrus (+102)
5. Cupcake (+99)
6. e-thug (+95)
7. Killz (+90)
8. Rauno (+82)
(TIE) 9/10. Hellboy (+81)
(TIE) 9/10. Toxic (+81)
11. AlphaDawg (+66)
12. UFC_OWNS (+60)
13. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
14. boatoar (+52)
15. AlanS (+40)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...1346-event-38-bellator-143-a.html#post3449370


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFN 75*

* 1. ClydebankBlitz (+180)
2. John8204 (+134)
3. StunGun (+133)
4. Andrus (+108)
5. Cupcake (+99)
6. e-thug (+95)
7. Killz (+90)
8. Rauno (+82)
(TIE) 9/10. Hellboy (+81)
(TIE) 9/10. Toxic (+81)
11. boatoar (+68)
12. AlphaDawg (+66)
13. UFC_OWNS (+60)
14. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
15. AlanS (+40)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/221354-event-39-ufn-75-a.html#post3449434


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 192*

* 1. ClydebankBlitz (+180)
2. John8204 (+134)
3. StunGun (+133)
4. Andrus (+108)
(TIE) 5/6. e-thug (+106)
(TIE) 5/6. Hellboy (+106)
7. Cupcake (+99)
(TIE) 8/9. Killz (+90)
(TIE) 8/9. Rauno (+90)
10. Toxic (+81)
11. boatoar (+68)
12. AlphaDawg (+66)
13. UFC_OWNS (+60)
14. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
15. AlanS (+40)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...fl/221362-event-40-ufc-192-a.html#post3449474


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 144*

* 1. ClydebankBlitz (+180)
2. John8204 (+145)
3. StunGun (+133)
4. Andrus (+108)
(TIE) 5/6. e-thug (+106)
(TIE) 5/6. Hellboy (+106)
7. Cupcake (+99)
(TIE) 8/9. Killz (+90)
(TIE) 8/9. Rauno (+90)
10. Toxic (+81)
11. boatoar (+68)
12. AlphaDawg (+66)
13. UFC_OWNS (+60)
14. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
15. AlanS (+40)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...1370-event-41-bellator-144-a.html#post3449522


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 145*

* 1. ClydebankBlitz (+180)
2. John8204 (+145)
3. StunGun (+133)
4. Andrus (+108)
5. Toxic (+108)
(TIE) 6/7. e-thug (+106)
(TIE) 6/7. Hellboy (+106)
8. Cupcake (+99)
(TIE) 9/10. Killz (+90)
(TIE) 9/10. Rauno (+90)
11. AlphaDawg (+85)
12. boatoar (+68)
13. UFC_OWNS (+60)
14. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
15. AlanS (+40)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...1378-event-42-bellator-145-a.html#post3449546


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFN 77*

* 1. ClydebankBlitz (+180)
2. John8204 (+145)
3. StunGun (+133)
4. Andrus (+132)
5. Toxic (+108)
(TIE) 6/7. e-thug (+106)
(TIE) 6/7. Hellboy (+106)
8. Cupcake (+99)
(TIE) 9/10. Killz (+90)
(TIE) 9/10. Rauno (+90)
11. AlphaDawg (+85)
12. boatoar (+68)
13. UFC_OWNS (+60)
14. Hammerlock2.0 (+56)
15. AlanS (+40)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/221394-event-43-ufn-77-a.html#post3449586


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 193*

* 1. ClydebankBlitz (+193)
2. John8204 (+145)
3. StunGun (+133)
4. Andrus (+132)
5. Cupcake (+115)
6. Toxic (+108)
(TIE) 7/8. e-thug (+106)
(TIE) 7/8. Hellboy (+106)
(TIE) 9/10. Killz (+90)
(TIE) 9/10. Rauno (+90)
11. AlphaDawg (+85)
12. Hammerlock2.0 (+84)
13. UFC_OWNS (+78)
14. boatoar (+70)
15. AlanS (+40)
*​
Event Scoring ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...fl/221402-event-44-ufc-193-a.html#post3449658


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 78*

*1. ClydebankBlitz (+193)
2. John8204 (+151)
3. StunGun (+147)
4. Andrus (+132)
5. Cupcake (+115)
6. Toxic (+108)
(TIE) 7/8. e-thug (+106)
(TIE) 7/8. Hellboy (+106)
(TIE) 9/10. Killz (+90)
(TIE) 9/10. Rauno (+90)
11. AlphaDawg (+85)
12. Hammerlock2.0 (+84)
13. UFC_OWNS (+78)
14. boatoar (+70)
15. AlanS (+40)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 79*

*1. ClydebankBlitz (+193)
2. StunGun (+156)
3. John8204 (+151)
4. Andrus (+132)
5. Cupcake (+115)
6. Toxic (+108)
(TIE) 7/8. e-thug (+106)
(TIE) 7/8. Hellboy (+106)
(TIE) 9/10. Killz (+90)
(TIE) 9/10. Rauno (+90)
11. Hammerlock2.0 (+89)
12. AlphaDawg (+85)
13. UFC_OWNS (+78)
14. boatoar (+70)
15. AlanS (+40)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 147*

*1. ClydebankBlitz (+212)
2. StunGun (+156)
3. John8204 (+151)
4. Andrus (+132)
5. Cupcake (+115)
6. Toxic (+108)
(TIE) 7/8. e-thug (+106)
(TIE) 7/8. Hellboy (+106)
(TIE) 9/10. Killz (+90)
(TIE) 9/10. Rauno (+90)
11. Hammerlock2.0 (+89)
12. AlphaDawg (+85)
13. UFC_OWNS (+78)
14. boatoar (+70)
15. AlanS (+40)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 80*

*1. ClydebankBlitz (+212)
2. StunGun (+156)
3. John8204 (+151)
4. Andrus (+132)
5. Cupcake (+115)
6. Toxic (+108)
(TIE) 7/8/9. e-thug (+106)
(TIE) 7/8/9. Hellboy (+106)
(TIE) 7/8/9. Killz (106)
10. Rauno (+90)
11. Hammerlock2.0 (+89)
12. AlphaDawg (+85)
13. UFC_OWNS (+78)
14. boatoar (+70)
15. AlanS (+40)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after TUF 22 Finale*

*1. ClydebankBlitz (+212)
2. StunGun (+156)
3. John8204 (+151)
4. Andrus (+132)
5. Cupcake (+115)
6. Hammerlock2.0 (+111)
7. Toxic (+108)
(TIE) 8/9/10. e-thug (+106)
(TIE) 8/9/10. Hellboy (+106)
(TIE) 8/9/10. Killz (106)
11. Rauno (+95)
12. AlphaDawg (+87)
13. UFC_OWNS (+78)
14. boatoar (+70)
15. AlanS (+40)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 194*

*1. ClydebankBlitz (+212)
2. StunGun (+156)
3. John8204 (+151)
4. Andrus (+132)
5. Killz (136)
6. Hellboy (+128)
7. Toxic (+119)
8. e-thug (+116)
9. Cupcake (+115)
10. Hammerlock2.0 (+111)
11. Rauno (+103)
12. AlphaDawg (+87)
13. UFC_OWNS (+86)
14. boatoar (+70)
15. AlanS (+40)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Fox 17 (Final Results)*

*1. ClydebankBlitz (+212)
2. StunGun (+167)
3. John8204 (+151)
4. Andrus (+148)
5. Killz (136)
6. Hellboy (+128)
7. Toxic (+119)
8. AlphaDawg (+118)
9. e-thug (+116)
10. Cupcake (+115)
11. Hammerlock2.0 (+111)
12. Rauno (+103)
13. UFC_OWNS (+86)
14. boatoar (+70)
15. AlanS (+40)*​


----------

